# Regular Season Game 46 Thread: Houston Rockets v.s Seattle Sonics (03/02/06)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No disrespecting the Sonics, but with Yao back this is a MUST WIN. Yao must go out and destroy Johan Petro and Robert Swift out there, anything less will be a disappointment.

Perimeter defense and rebounding are keys. Sonics can light it up behind the arc on any given day, and Evans and Collison can give teams nightmare on the offensive boards. I don't care what Gumby says, he better be smart enough to throw Hayes in there to duke it out with these guys on the boards.

I expect nothing less that a 25/10 game from Yao, and look for T-Mac to have a good all-around game.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

:banana: i smell a good win coming up or well it better be a good smell and not someones fart that smells nice


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Sometimes I feel like it isn't up to Yao whether he gets that 25 and 10. When you're wide open under the basket and Juwan Howard decides to ignore the pass and put up an airball of his own driving to the rim, not scoring isn't always your fault. When Houston feeds Yao the ball he delivers, when they build up a lead they get lazy and go away from him (allowing teams back into the game). It's so simple, yet it happens every game. 

TMac has struggled against Lewis, hopefully his shot is falling tonight. No excuse for losing tonight.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Sometimes I feel like it isn't up to Yao whether he gets that 25 and 10. When you're wide open under the basket and Juwan Howard decides to ignore the pass and put up an airball of his own driving to the rim, not scoring isn't always your fault. When Houston feeds Yao the ball he delivers, when they build up a lead they get lazy and go away from him (allowing teams back into the game). It's so simple, yet it happens every game.
> 
> TMac has struggled against Lewis, hopefully his shot is falling tonight. No excuse for losing tonight.


I expect Yao to thrash them so bad that the rest of the team HAS to get him the ball....

but yah, point taken, it's amazing how a 7'6" guy who's automatic within 10 feet just gets ignored like that on offense.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't you mean 3/3/06.

Anyway I think the Rockets MIGHT win.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think the rockets can win this one, with yao back vs nobody but swift and petro (yao weighs about 70 lbs more than them) you might actually see a few dunks from him


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> When you're wide open under the basket and Juwan Howard decides to ignore the pass and put up an airball of his own driving to the rim, not scoring isn't always your fault.


That's what leaves me thumping my head. Far too many times Yao has himself firmly in place under the basket with his defender sealed helplessly behind him, but is ignored. When that happens, everyone should know that you get him the ball as quickly as possible. It should be an automatic basket. Last game Howard wasn't the only culprit.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stro Stupid Swift


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Amusing fast break just before. Head to Bowen, who threw it straight back to Head like it was a hot potato.

Chuck Hayes is awesome.

Yao is playing aggressively on both ends. Is it just me, or does there seem to be the tiniest bit of swagger to him since returning from injury?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HotGirlTracie said:


> Don't you mean 3/3/06.
> 
> Anyway I think the Rockets MIGHT win.


It's March already??

Seems like we're outplaying them, but can't pull away because of our poor shooting.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is crashing the boards (9 rebs already ), but the shots aren't working for him


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao's missing shot's he'd normally make 90% of the time.

Swift's hyper-aggressiveness pays off for a change. He's looked pretty good out there, actually.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We suck with the clock winding down. Everyone just stands around waiting for T-Mac to do something. And JVG looks three years older afterwards.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

56-49 Houston 6:31 3rd Seattle timeout

Alston 1-6, 0-5 3pt, 3 points.

I love his game but damn his shooting is killing me. If he can knock those open jumpers this team would be so much more fluid on offense.

Tracy is playing well so far....24pts 5rebs 10-19fg and more importantly only 1 3pt attempt


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

It is so much fun to watch this team when TMac is ON FIRE!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Is it me or is the only person that Clyde Drexler entertains with his commentary himself? It is as painful as watching Cynthia Cooper with the Comets.

Bring back Calvin and his pimp suits.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

can't believe Yao caught that pass


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,wow, LUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

He made a running trey to beat the buzzer at the end of 3rd quarter!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wow, mcgrady is doing well, _at home_.


something is amok


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

wow,what a blow! we're on track now!
I should've bet on this one.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

haven't seen a game fun like this in a while, let the run for the playoffs begin :banana:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Did you see that pass by Hayes to Bowen? OMG


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

```
[url=http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Atp02JfswZxo38fiJj3SgLMyNbgF?gid=2006020310]link[/url] 

Seattle
 Name	       Min	FG	3Pt	FT	Off	Reb	Ast	TO	Stl	Blk	PF	Pts 
  R. Lewis	35	6-13	2-4	7-8	1	5	3	2	0	0	3	21 
  V. Radmanovic	18	0-6	0-2	0-0	1	4	0	3	1	0	2	0 
  R. Swift	31	3-3	0-0	0-2	1	7	1	4	1	3	4	6 
  L. Ridnour	31	4-12	0-1	0-0	0	4	3	1	3	0	0	8 
  R. Allen	33	10-22	2-9	1-2	0	4	3	6	1	1	0	23 
  M. Cleaves	12	0-1	0-0	0-0	0	2	0	1	0	1	0	0 
  D. Wilkins	14	1-4	0-1	1-2	1	3	2	1	0	0	0	3 
  R. Murray	18	4-8	2-3	0-2	0	1	0	2	0	0	1	10 
  J. Petro	19	1-4	0-0	0-0	1	3	0	0	1	2	3	2 
  N. Collison	16	2-5	0-0	0-0	3	7	0	0	0	1	3	4 
 Totals	227	31-78	6-20	9-16	8	40	12	20	7	8	16	77 
 Percentages:	 	.397	.300	.562	 	Team Rebounds: 10


 Houston
 Name        Min	FG	3Pt	FT	Off	Reb	Ast	TO	Stl	Blk	PF	Pts 
  T. McGrady	35	14-26	4-7	4-5	1	9	2	3	3	1	3	36 
  J. Howard	26	3-9	0-0	0-0	2	5	1	2	0	1	1	6 
  Y. Ming	28	9-19	0-0	6-6	4	14	3	2	0	2	3	24 
  R. Alston	36	1-7	0-6	1-2	0	2	11	1	1	1	0	3 
  D. Wesley	22	1-5	1-1	0-0	1	3	2	0	1	0	0	3 
  M. Norris	10	1-2	0-0	0-0	0	0	3	0	1	0	1	2 
  C. Hayes	16	2-6	0-1	0-0	2	5	0	0	1	0	1	4 
  L. Head	25	4-8	1-3	1-2	0	3	1	1	1	0	2	10 
  R. Bowen	14	1-2	0-0	0-0	0	2	1	0	2	0	1	2 
  L. Baxter	2	1-3	0-0	0-0	1	1	0	0	0	0	0	2 
  S. Swift	18	4-6	0-0	0-0	2	6	0	1	4	1	2	8 
 Totals	232	41-93	6-18	12-15	13	50	24	10	13	6	14	100 
 Percentages:	 	.441	.333	.800	 	Team Rebounds: 9
 Game Info
 Technical Fouls:  Houston - Y. Ming 1
 Officials: David Jones, Ken Mauer, Mike henderson
```
a technical on yao? what'd he do?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Man looks like I missed a really fun game... I'm glad everyone showed up tonight and finally played a strong game at home.

Yao played worse than I expected - I said I wouldn't accept anything less than 25pts


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Man looks like I missed a really fun game... I'm glad everyone showed up tonight and finally played a strong game at home.
> 
> Yao played worse than I expected - I said I wouldn't accept anything less than 25pts


24/14 3 asts, 2 blks, in 28 minutes.


that guy doesnt deserve to be an all star :nonono:


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Very entertaining game tonight, Tracy and Yao both go off on both ends of the court. Tmac starts off the game w/ an alley-op throwdown. :banana: GOOO, ICEY HOT! :clap: Yao played great, he didn't hit everything, but closed down the lane. Anytime he wasn't in there right in front of the basket, the Sonics got a layup. Juwan played bad defense tonight, gave up lay-ins and didn't recover on D. Rafer played great, 11 dimes, 5rbs, just didn't make 3s, that's okay, sometimes he's on sometimes he's a little off. I think he should just keep shooting it, it will come. 
Luther again tough D, good passing from him tonight. I saw improvement in his overall game tonight, he's driving more and dishing. That's good. Kudos from halfcourt!
Would've like to see Baxter play backup C w/ Chuck instead of Stro but whatever. I guess I'm the only one who thinks he should get those minutes.
Is it me, or is Rafer one of the better passing PG's in the west. Just passing ability..Nash, Paul, Davis, and Rafer I think. I really like his game, just needs to work on his shot but I'm quite satisfied with him.
The MoJo was workin tonight and his name is TMac. Happy New Year Yao :cheers: 

only 15 more to go guys...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I only got to see the first half.. anyone have a torrent of this game?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

finally making our playoff run


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the stat that most stood out to me was 24 assists and the fact that we're finally passing the ball around an t-mac with only 3 shows me that we dont have to rely on him to set up every play, props to rafers passing and that he figured he was shottin bad so he shared


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If we can stay injury free from this point on and let this line-up develop, I can foresee good things for this team. Barry's an unselfish player so I think he'll fit in well with the mix, and as far as I'm concerned DA can stay on the IR for the rest of the season


----------

